# DAE/ New Zealand?



## Kaelyn (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm pretty new to timesharing, and my man and I are planning a bucket-list trip to NZ for Early March of 2017. I've traded once with RCI, and was very happy, but I'm not seeing inventory in NZ. Another Tugger posted about DAE (Dial an Exchange) and they look great. 

So far, the plan is to bank & save so I get 2 weeks in NZ, from 2 year's use on my Cayman resort. I live on the east coast of the US, so if I'm going to spend such a huge amount of time just getting there.... I'm doing 2 weeks!  Has anyone done this particular thing with DAE in NZ? Combined 2 years use for 2 consecutive weeks at a resort in NZ? 

We're planning on North Island, we're both into photography. I'm also interested in any "must see, jaw dropping scenery" tips. Good snorkeling spots would also be appreciated.  Shopping is not our thing, we both like kayaking/canoeing, and I'll snorkel anytime.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Jimster (Aug 31, 2015)

*NZ*

Dae offerss excellent availablity in NZ.  RCI is not even in the ball game.  I would suggest you do 1 week on the north island and 1 on the South.  Queenstown is just what you want- it has every kind of adventure.  Also you want to go to Millford Sound in Fjiordland National Park. If you have never heard of this site, do a internet search to see why you would want to go there.  

While you may prefer to drive between the islands, I got a good fare on Jetstar (Quantas low cost carrier) from Auckland to Queenstown.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 31, 2015)

*New Zealand*

I used RCI for a trade on North Island, New Zealand. I started the request in Feb 2015 for a trip in Feb 2016. It took about 6 month (and after may warnings from RCI that there was not much Inventory) but I did get a 2 bedroom in Paihia (Bay of Islands) for a week. I used my weeks resort Royal Solaris. We were in New Zealand (Rotorua) in Feb 2014 and we are looking forward to going back. We are also staying at the Worldmark South Pacific at Rotorua for a week.

Due to many problems with tourist driving in New Zealand there are rumors that they are tightening up on tourists wanting to rent and self drive in New Zealnd.


----------



## silentg (Aug 31, 2015)

DAE has much more inventory in New Zealand than RCI.


----------



## Jimster (Sep 1, 2015)

*dae*

For next year, DAE has more than 300 weeks available in New Zealand.  The search couldn't list them all.  HOWEVER, you could use RCI and pay more for your exchange, you could pay membership fees which are outrageous (DAE has no membership fees because there is absolutely no need for them), you could pay for a guest certificate if necessary, and you could deposit BEFORE you see what is available and if you really want to pay more you could be an RCI Platinum member.  Feel free to use RCI, if these terms seem reasonable to you.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 1, 2015)

*DAE*

So I must be doing something wrong. I just searched DAE New Zealand for March 2017 and it came back Zero availabilty.


----------



## Jimster (Sep 1, 2015)

*dae*

Well, next year is 2016.  As I said there are over 300 weeks available.  It is unusual for deposits in DAE to be deposited 2 years in advance.  Partly, because there will be availablity.  RCI basically forces people into deposits a long time in advance because the depositer wants to get the greatest value for his deposit.  From an organizational perspective for RCI, this is good since it captures the deposits early and makes a sustaining pool.  And argueably, it is good for the trader since he/she can plan far in advance.  Realistically, the trader doesn't want to plan 2 years in advance but with RCI it is the only way they are going tio get what they want.  I mean how many people know exactly what they are doing two years in advance.  I know people who move their residences and jobs often within a two year period.  It also increases the need to have some insurance on the exchange since it is so far out, which is another money maker.

The real question is who is benefiting here?  The truth is RCI gets the deposit for free.  Why should they ever minimize the value of it?(ok if a person were to deposit less than 3 months in advance- maybe).  

It is all designed to maximize RCI profits and sometimes coincidentally help a person plan in advance. If you want 2017, there will be a great deal of availabilty with DAE.  If for some reason you don't find what you want, you haven't deposited anything anyway.  You also haven't paid any membership fees to an organization that is merely a conduit for the deposit you gave them for free.   You also have the option to put in a request for 2017 for FREE with DAE.  Which poses the question, why should you have to pay RCI to do a search?
In all fairness, I should also say that NZ and Australia are DAE strong points.  They do not fare well in terms of many other areas of the world.  With the exception of NZ and Australia, I generally think the quality of the resorts is less with DAE.  NZ and Australia is pretty well wrapped up by DAE.  It is also noteworthy, that NZ and Australia are not well developed by traditional hotel/timeshare companies.  You won't find alot of IHG, Marriott, Hilton properties in these countries- esp NZ.  What is there is DAE.


----------



## Kaelyn (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm almost certain I'll go with DAE, the outrageous RCI costs are just too much. Paying the $249 exchange fee for each week, plus $100 or so to combine deposits, AND the membership fee is just too much. Hearing from people who have done it, and been happy with DAE was what I was really after, and the good tips on great places to go.  Thanks!

anyone else want to chime in with great places?  

Driving on the "wrong side of the road" won't really be an issue for me, I've driven in Australia, and several times on Grand Cayman.


----------



## Jimster (Sep 2, 2015)

*2 weeks*

In rereading your initial post, i focused on the two week issue.  You may only have to exchange one week with DAE.  In the next few months they may run a 2 for 1 special for early deposits OR if they consider your home resort a premium week they have a 2 for 1 special.  You can look this up on their webpage or it is probably just easier to call them.  They are based in Phoenix.  So even though they close at 5 pm.  It means they are open until 8 pm for you.

BTW If you go to Milford Sound, the best time to go is when it is raining.  When it rains, hundreds of waterfalls sprout up.  i mention this because it is counter - intuitive.

The frugal travel guy (frugaltravel.com) went to Milford about 4 years ago and posted this:

Milford Sound Go To Milford Sound January 5, 2010 Rick Ingersoll | Google+ Here is my number #1 travel tip for 2010. Go to Milford Sound! See the Swiss Alps, Glaciers in Alaska, Fjords of Norway, Iguazzu Falls, NaPali Coast of Kauai, and then go to Milford Sound. We will have photos for you tomorrow and have enough for months to come. You are absolutely surrounded by awe. Photos can’t do this place justice. The cliffs rise up to 6,000 feet from the Sounds surface. Some of peaks hit a snow covered 9,000. At one point, we leaned over the railing of the ship and looked straight up to an over hang over 2100 feet above us. Straight Up. Straight Up. We went right after a days rain and there were more waterfalls than you can count – many huge and many intermittent. Mountain glaciers, tree avalanche areas where the limited soil gave way and huge junks of the mountains trees crashed into the road. The weather changes every ten minutes. Clouds and mist then windy then sunny and warm. You can experience all four seasons in an hour in Milford Sound. New Zealand is beautiful beyond belief and this place is one of the most stunning awe inspiring places on the face of the earth. At one point a snow capped mountain, half covered in clouds blended into the clouds above. It was like earth touched heaven in that one instant. I hope the photos comes out well enough for you to see the awe. Go to Milford Sound! Rick Ingersoll Rick Ingersoll is one of the world’s experts on frugal travel and flying free and the author of The Frugal Travel Guy Handbook. A retired mortgage banker from Traverse City, Michigan, he has retired to Hilton Head Island,... All Articles | Follow on Google+ View: FTG Review | Reward Breakdown | Points Breakdown

Read more at: Go To Milford Sound | Frugal Travel Guy


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 2, 2015)

Jimster said:


> In rereading your initial post, i focused on the two week issue.  You may only have to exchange one week with DAE.  In the next few months they may run a 2 for 1 special for early deposits OR if they consider your home resort a premium week they have a 2 for 1 special.  You can look this up on their webpage or it is probably just easier to call them.  They are based in Phoenix.  So even though they close at 5 pm.  It means they are open until 8 pm for you.
> 
> BTW If you go to Milford Sound, the best time to go is when it is raining.  When it rains, hundreds of waterfalls sprout up.  i mention this because it is counter - intuitive.
> 
> ...



Jim,

Thanks for the info on Milford Sound. It's now on my Bucket List.


Richard


----------



## MaryH (Nov 20, 2015)

When I was working in Auckland and when down to Queenstown for a long weekend, I took a Cessna flight to milford Sound and it was a lot of fun.  Some of their flights /tours have option to land on the glacier if the weather is okay.


----------

